# Round table in Chieftain query



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

The swing out round table in the chieftain we have just aquired has two positions on the back of the round table section. One for when in use the other looks as if you can have it on its side to store, the obvious place would be between the passenger seat and the settee. If you do that you need the passenger seat pushed forward so as no one can sit there, has anyone over come this problem


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We just leave ours in the flat "usable" position and just swing it around over the n/s bench seat when travelling. When parked just swing it back into position between the 2 front seats. The cushion that sits in the way is placed just behind the passenger seat and bench seat on the floor when table is swung round.


----------

